# Plugin Safari



## pomme85 (20 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour

Existe t-il un plugin pour Safari équivalent à ColorZilla sur Firefox pour avoir les codes couleurs des pages web ?


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Juillet 2008)

Y'a bien _Colorimètre numérique_* (application Apple livrée avec OS X). Après je sais pas si c'est ce que tu cherches.

*Applications >> Utilitaires


----------

